# Grizzly G9972 (no 'Z') and Grizzly Tech Support



## Whyemier (Jan 16, 2015)

Recently, very recently, stripped some gears in the Grizzly G9972 Lathe apron. anic: How is posted elsewhere on this forum.  I contacted Grizzly tech support by e-mail after a failed phone contact and asked about replacement parts since they don't list the same gears for the new G9972Z model.  They didn't answer my questions on the matter just sent me a price list.  That was helpful but not what I asked.  ondering:

So I called them and when I got through I asked my questions again.  Silence on the line.  Turns out, the technician I was talking to couldn't even find my machine (manufactured in Feb of 2001) or reference to the part numbers or parts it used.  They didn't have a manual on it either.  What gives?:noidea:

So I did my own research and made a couple of 'leaps-of-faith' :talktogod: and purchased the parts experience told me should work.  Yea, we'll see.

Has anyone else hit a brick wall with Grizzly tech support? 

 O! Also does anyone have a good copy of the manual for the G9972 (no 'Z')?  Mine is greasy finger printed, worn, faded, over Xeroxed and coming apart.  I would appreciate a good copy or PDF.


----------



## coolidge (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay but...your machine is 14 years old.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 16, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Okay but...your machine is 14 years old.



My Logan is 70 years old and I can still get parts and a an owners manual.   Just saying...

back to our regularly scheduled thread....


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 17, 2015)

Grizzly still has a page up on their website, with a link to a pdf of of the manual, and some parts listed as available (for example, the 40T gear is listed as in stock and available for immediate shipment).

http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/11-x-26-Light-Duty-Lathe/G9972


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 17, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> Grizzly still has a page up on their website, with a link to a pdf of of the manual, and some parts listed as available (for example, the 40T gear is listed as in stock and available for immediate shipment).
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/11-x-26-Light-Duty-Lathe/G9972



Unfortunately that link brings up the manual for the G9972Z lathe.  This is similar but 'different'.

**********†*******************

Found the correct manual on the yahoo groups site.  Still a PDF of a copy but much better than what I had before.


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 18, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Okay but...your machine is 14 years old.



Yes, this is true but as CluelessNewB pointed out it should not be an issue. I had (still have) a SB9C which was manufactured late 30s or early 40s. I can still get all the pertinant information for this machine. Also Grizzly now owns the documentation for South Bend and it is still available. So why don't they provide this for their own machines?


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 18, 2015)

Try going to Sears and getting information on a refrigerator they sold 20 years ago. Won't happen. They didn't "own" the refrigerator, they just marketed and sold it. Same for Grizzly: they sell many manufacturer's products, but they don't own it. In the case of the old appliance, I've had to go back to the original manufacturer to get schematics and parts lists. Didn't do me any good to go back to the store that sold it to me.


----------



## coolidge (Jan 18, 2015)

Whyemier said:


> Yes, this is true but as CluelessNewB pointed out it should not be an issue. I had (still have) a SB9C which was manufactured late 30s or early 40s. I can still get all the pertinant information for this machine. Also Grizzly now owns the documentation for South Bend and it is still available. So why don't they provide this for their own machines?



That you can get parts for a SB or Logan is meaningless. Grizzly is Grizzly, they constantly bring new machines to market and retire older machines. They will stock parts for an obsolete machine for a while but not forever. That's just not the throw away world we live in today. Try getting parts for any product that's 14 years old, SB and Logan would be the exception to the rule not the norm. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## visenfile (Jan 19, 2015)

*Again we see the risk in buying older asian lathes for those who do not enjoy the chase or adaptation or producing replacement parts from scratch?  This seems a risk for cragislist items, no matter how good they look.*


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 19, 2015)

For some it's no risk: I am capable of making a part that breaks. Short of a headstock or bed of course. Never quite understood that argument, but that's just me.


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 19, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> For some it's no risk: I am capable of making a part that breaks. Short of a headstock or bed of course. Never quite understood that argument, but that's just me.



I agree, I could have fabbed the parts but at the price Grizzly charged...it was just too eazy to purchase what they had.


----------



## Scottova (Apr 13, 2020)

I contacted grizzly tech support and was handed to an "old timer" that remembered the G9972 (no Z) and parts are still available, but you need to call them, get the parts list, then get them to send the original factory manual.  Fantastic Support once you get the right people who know where to look!    I ordered half nuts (an imperial 8tpi was missing, don't use it with only one).  I also picked up metric half nuts ($1.00 for the pair) and a metric lead screw to match so I can not properly thread both metric and imperial (inch) threads.  

I have attached the manual, and the parts list.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Chewy11b (May 1, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing!!! I am a brand new hobbyist to the lathe world and found out my buddy has one of these. I love when people share important info!!!! Here's to my first lathe!!!


----------

